# Fry/Grow Out Tanks



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

What's the best size and set up for growing up fry? Right now they are in a 15 gallon well aquascaped tank. I already realize that mistake... Might provide plenty of places to hide and feel safe but the mess the food makes! And I realize they will outgrow the 15 gal. pretty quick.

There are about 110 of them (JD fry) biggest ones are about 1/2" but most are still under that.

Maybe 2 20's w/30 (or better) filters? Split the brood 50/50 biggest in one and smaller in the other? Minimum on substrate and decor - maybe a rock or two and some sand? I am going to find some watersprite to add to all my tanks - it's cool stuff.

I need the 15 for another fish, so until I find a home for him it's out of the equation - but I expect I can find him a new home before the fry make it above an inch. The goal is to raise them to trading size - my LFS said 1.5-2 inches.


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

a lot of people use rubbermaid or similar style bins. I think mainly because they are cheap and can be tossed around in storage later if you don't have fry at the moment and wont break or anything


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

*doh* I did read that somewhere. I remember a thread about that because of the heater... about being careful not to get too close to the plastic and melt it.

Really a blonde moment - we've used plastic bins for years to transport and hold fish when needed.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I used bins as well. Never did my heater melt the plastic. I also use 10gallons,20gallon Long, and 40gallon to grow out fry. Water changes and feed your fry 3-4 times a day for amazing growth.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll use bins for now, although the cost of the aquarium is less than the filter and heater I'm going to have to buy! lol I do feed them several times a day, well crumbled flake - some are real fat little pigs now. I've been watching the water quality closely, it's degrading. Have done a 20% change alredy - about 4 days after adding them. Might be a mini cycle from increased bioload - but I doubt that's the only issue since I see far too much debris. Going to remove most of the decor today - should help until I can get the filters and heaters. I actually have the bins. I'll use my old filters from an established tank for a quick cycle.

I'm guessing you step up the tank size as they grow? I'm dreaming about a fish room... only way that is going to happen is if I actually take up breeding.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Increase your water changes. I do a 50% daily on fry tanks. However there are periods they go 2-3 days if my work schedule doesnt allow w/c time and the live but they are much more active when I return and do a w/c.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

gmaschke said:


> Increase your water changes. I do a 50% daily on fry tanks. However there are periods they go 2-3 days if my work schedule doesnt allow w/c time and the live but they are much more active when I return and do a w/c.


I will do that!


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, that stressed the heck out if the fry - they look like little ghost fish lol ! Took almost everything out - the gravel was nasty so i'm running 55 gal. worth of filtration to clear it. Added almost 4 gallons worth of water by taking that stuff out.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I never use a substrate in my fry tanks re: the stress they will get use to it quickly and thank you for it by growing faster


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Check your nitrates. After kicking up all that debris and releasing bacteria they are probably extremely high. Do several water changes over the next few days until nitrates return to normal.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Pilgrim said:


> Check your nitrates. After kicking up all that debris and releasing bacteria they are probably extremely high. Do several water changes over the next few days until nitrates return to normal.


When I took apart the tank nitrate was around 40ppm and nitrites were between .5 and 1ppm. I threw on a 40 gallon filter when I was done (it's a 15 gallon tank) from my 55 gallon (I run two 40's on the 55) and tested as soon as the water cleared (for the most part) Nitrate had dropped to less than 20ppm and nitrite went to 0. Tested again this morning and got the same results :thumb:

Gotta love fully loaded filters...they have saved my anal fin more than once!


----------

